# Sequoia Tree Advice



## Boon (Jun 30, 2015)

I have been offered a Sequoia tree for milling and am hoping someone will be able to give advice on how the tree behaves once milled and if the timber has more desirable uses other than slabs for table tops. This one is roughly 2 feet wide.


----------



## kimosawboy (Jun 30, 2015)

You might look here for more info...http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/softwoods/redwood/
A 24" diameter tree is a junior for that species so your growthrings are not going to be tight,also its not going to be very rot resistant. When milling keep in mind that it does not like dull planner blades. For smaller trees like yours usually there is a good color distinction between the heartwood and sapwood..
Post some pics when done.

G Vavra


----------



## Boon (Jun 30, 2015)

kimosawboy said:


> You might look here for more info...http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/softwoods/redwood/
> A 24" diameter tree is a junior for that species so your growthrings are not going to be tight,also its not going to be very rot resistant. When milling keep in mind that it does not like dull planner blades. For smaller trees like yours usually there is a good color distinction between the heartwood and sapwood..
> Post some pics when done.
> 
> G Vavra




Great page and info
Pics ? Willdo


----------



## Calisdad (Jul 5, 2015)

Cut it up- you'll like it. It's very stable with negligible warp, twist or shrink.
If you can get the bark off do so as it has a tendency to gum up chains and blades.


----------



## Boon (Jul 5, 2015)

It was downed a few days b back and the heart wood looks great. Will debark and post some pictures


----------



## Boon (Jul 20, 2015)

I turned up to two logs one on an incline and the other on the flat, thought I could move the smaller one around with ease but for its size was very heavy.



Calisdad you are right cutting the end off the log and already the bar started to clog the bark is different to our trees here, its a kind of fluffy velvet coating with the inner layers becoming denser. I didn't have time to peel it all the way down to the soft wood so removed the lighter surface




first cut


----------



## Calisdad (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow- I bet that's heavy. I should dry out quickly though. You got a nice smooth cut. What kind of chain are you running?
Most of the western red cedar I get to cut is dry or almost dry. Some of it is fire salvage so it's a pretty dirty job. I use a draw knife where my next cut will be. On the bottom half of the log I sometimes just chalk a line and cut off a piece with my skilsaw.
I while back a friend of mine who used to mill big redwoods in Big Sur told me to turn my handle around. I like it that way. I just grab the handle and lean on my elbow with my hip- if you can picture that.
Here's a pic of the kind of cedar I'm working with and another how it looks with a clear satin finish.


----------



## Boon (Jul 20, 2015)

second cut revealed some nice heart wood inside


----------



## Boon (Jul 20, 2015)

Calisdad said:


> Wow- I bet that's heavy. I should dry out quickly though. You got a nice smooth cut. What kind of chain are you running?
> Most of the western red cedar I get to cut is dry or almost dry. Some of it is fire salvage so it's a pretty dirty job. I use a draw knife where my next cut will be. On the bottom half of the log I sometimes just chalk a line and cut off a piece with my skilsaw.
> I while back a friend of mine who used to mill big redwoods in Big Sur told me to turn my handle around. I like it that way. I just grab the handle and lean on my elbow with my hip- if you can picture that.
> Here's a pic of the kind of cedar I'm working with and another how it looks with a clear satin finish.View attachment 436957
> View attachment 436958



oohh that is nice!

I am running Oregon chain full chisel and full comp. The rakers are set 5.5 and top plate angle of 15 degrees BUT I feel the raker angles could be greater say to about 7 degrees. The wood was quiet wet and more of a pulp came out rather than cutting chips. The small log has not been posted yet but that chain was semi chisel, full comp and again 15 degrees and a raker angle of 7 degrees some good chips came out.


----------



## Calisdad (Jul 20, 2015)

That's some pretty stuff.

I need to sort out my chain. I'm getting lots of dust, maybe because the wood is so dry? I'm using a Woodland rip chain @ 10 degrees but I'm sharpening with an electric wheel grinder and I measured the angle it drops in at and its 30 degrees. The only time I get ribbon chips is when I go through a knot.


----------



## Boon (Jul 21, 2015)

Calisdad said:


> That's some pretty stuff.
> 
> I need to sort out my chain. I'm getting lots of dust, maybe because the wood is so dry? I'm using a Woodland rip chain @ 10 degrees but I'm sharpening with an electric wheel grinder and I measured the angle it drops in at and its 30 degrees. The only time I get ribbon chips is when I go through a knot.


Bobl and some other guys helped me out getting the chains going a max performance, since then I have not looked back, milling is a much better experience!
here is the link to my thread http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/hook-angle.267973/


----------



## Boon (Jul 21, 2015)

full comp and again 15 degrees but a raker angle of 7 degrees some good chips came out on this log. The last cut on the first log must have hit a rock on one side only of the chain as the first cut on the smaller log went AWOL, downwards into it. I could not work out what was happening at first and decided to change chains. Previously when I've hit nails etc in a cut the chain speed slows down and not dived up or down in the cut. Live and learn.
The photos stopped when I was trying to work out what was going on, this morning took some before stacking.

second from the right is the board the mill decided to do its own thing on, next board has a slight imperfection from it


Although I got chips coming out the cut is a bit rougher


all in all am happy with what came out


----------



## Boon (Jul 21, 2015)

Calisdad said:


> I'm sharpening with an electric wheel grinder and I measured the angle it drops in at and its 30 degrees. The only time I get ribbon chips is when I go through a knot.



Use a file and a file guide. I used to run the chains through a grinder only, now if I use a chainsaw grinder it is to either even up the length of the cutters or take alot off in one go after hitting an object. Seems more time consuming but the results are worth it.

what do you mean by turning the handle around ??


----------



## Calisdad (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for the link. I'll have to give my chains a good look to see what I'm actually getting but as you said: "suppose it is one of those things you don't quiet get until it is put into practice." I've only been concerned with top plate angle and raker depth.

In I think your 4th pic you show the mill ready to cut the log. The handle is the black one that so conveniently holds the 'sqwrench'. I turned mine around 180 degrees so I'm farther away from the saws heat and exhaust. If your mill self feeds it's not an issue. It seemed awkward when I first picked it up but I like it now, especially as it was in the high 90's last week.


----------



## Boon (Jul 21, 2015)

Calisdad said:


> In I think your 4th pic you show the mill ready to cut the log. The handle is the black one that so conveniently holds the 'sqwrench'. I turned mine around 180 degrees so I'm farther away from the saws heat and exhaust. If your mill self feeds it's not an issue. It seemed awkward when I first picked it up but I like it now, especially as it was in the high 90's last week.


yep, got it will have a look and try.

What will you make with the logs once milled?

2 dogs are better than 1


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 21, 2015)

Calisdad said:


> Wow- I bet that's heavy. I should dry out quickly though. You got a nice smooth cut. What kind of chain are you running?
> Most of the western red cedar I get to cut is dry or almost dry. Some of it is fire salvage so it's a pretty dirty job. I use a draw knife where my next cut will be. On the bottom half of the log I sometimes just chalk a line and cut off a piece with my skilsaw.
> I while back a friend of mine who used to mill big redwoods in Big Sur told me to turn my handle around. I like it that way. I just grab the handle and lean on my elbow with my hip- if you can picture that.
> Here's a pic of the kind of cedar I'm working with and another how it looks with a clear satin finish.View attachment 436957
> View attachment 436958


 
The only person I know who mills redwoods near Big Sur is Tom Little Bear Nason.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 21, 2015)

There are two "redwood" trees native to the west coast of the USA. The sequoia sempervirens is a coastal tree the is commonly logged. It is also the current tallest tree at around 380' tall. There is also the sequoia gigantia (sp) (botanical name may have changed) That grow in the Sierra Nevada mtn range in the lower elevations. It is no longer harvested. The tree you have appears to be this species judging by the growth rings. It does not make good lumber but does work OK for garden benches and the like. I would imagine it would also make nice interior siding. I will post a few pics of a 7' giant sequoia we milled a few years ago. The guy in the pics is not me. I'm much more handsome. And a lot fatter.


----------



## Calisdad (Jul 21, 2015)

Boon said:


> yep, got it will have a look and try.
> 
> What will you make with the logs once milled?
> 
> 2 dogs are better than 1



What will I make? Good question. I just like to have it around in the shop and not have to pay ridiculous prices for it. It always seems to get used up.
Yeah- my dogs keep me busy.

2Dogs- I used to live by Tom in Cachagua but can't say I know him. In the 70's the south coast was filled with woodcutters. I was referring to Jimmy-James Peyton.
That old growth stuff like in your pic is gorgeous. We used to get it by the truck load wrapped in waxed paper. I think it was out of La Honda.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 21, 2015)

This one is of me working up a blowdown. This is 10 miles north of Big Sur on the slipperiest hillside in Monterey county. All these trees are native sequoia sempervirens. This is as far south as these redwoods grow.




Everyone who has a coastal redwood thinks they have a goldmine. Sorta like the Very Valuable Walnut Log video on youtube. This beauty had multiple hearts and inclusions. We felled and milled it for the guy (brand new homeowner) and while he was happy he really should have just bought lumber at the store. This is not an uncommon second growth tree.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 21, 2015)

Calisdad said:


> What will I make? Good question. I just like to have it around in the shop and not have to pay ridiculous prices for it. It always seems to get used up.
> Yeah- my dogs keep me busy.
> 
> 2Dogs- I used to live by Tom in Cachagua but can't say I know him. In the 70's the south coast was filled with woodcutters. I was referring to Jimmy-James Peyton.
> That old growth stuff like in your pic is gorgeous. We used to get it by the truck load wrapped in waxed paper. I think it was out of La Honda.


 Yeah a lot of timber used to come out of La Honda. If you lived in Cachagua I assume you were growing weed cause I don't think anything else happened there. Tom is a great guy, he has a major project going on now removing the dam on the Carmel river. In fact he offered me a job a month ago but I am too busy during the summer. He still has his Alaskan mill with the two Stihl 090g's that he bought new in 1976 IIRC. He has a TON of nice equipment nowadays. He is a chief in the Esselen tribe.

Every year I used to hunt pigeons on Chews ridge. I hunted deer a few times out of China camp too.


----------



## Boon (Jul 21, 2015)

2dogs said:


> There are two "redwood" trees native to the west coast of the USA. The sequoia sempervirens is a coastal tree the is commonly logged. It is also the current tallest tree at around 380' tall. There is also the sequoia gigantia (sp) (botanical name may have changed) That grow in the Sierra Nevada mtn range in the lower elevations. It is no longer harvested. The tree you have appears to be this species judging by the growth rings. It does not make good lumber but does work OK for garden benches and the like. I would imagine it would also make nice interior siding. I will post a few pics of a 7' giant sequoia we milled a few years ago. The guy in the pics is not me. I'm much more handsome. And a lot fatter.



ok, thanks for the info. 

Am not really after anything structural, got a pantry cupboard to make & this would be easy to look at and an interesting piece to have even if it is used as inlay or combined with other timbers. 

Got any idea on how well it finishes both in fine sanding and clear high gloss & high polish


----------



## Boon (Jul 21, 2015)

2dogs said:


> This one is of me working up a blowdown. This is 10 miles north of Big Sur on the slipperiest hillside in Monterey county. All these trees are native sequoia sempervirens. This is as far south as these redwoods grow.



How did you manage to mill this one? looks near impossible where it is


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 21, 2015)

Boon said:


> ok, thanks for the info.
> 
> Am not really after anything structural, got a pantry cupboard to make & this would be easy to look at and an interesting piece to have even if it is used as inlay or combined with other timbers.
> 
> Got any idea on how well it finishes both in fine sanding and clear high gloss & high polish


 I don't know how it will look but I suspect fine. The one thing I would do is let the wood season for as long as you can before sanding and applying the finish.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 21, 2015)

Boon said:


> How did you manage to mill this one? looks near impossible where it is


I cut it to 12'6" or 16'6", I don't remember, and drug it to a deck to wait for milling. I was milled by a Lucas mill or a Woodmizer or an Alaskan mill. I kinda lose track after awhile.


----------



## Boon (Jul 22, 2015)

2dogs said:


> I don't know how it will look but I suspect fine. The one thing I would do is let the wood season for as long as you can before sanding and applying the finish.


1 inch 1 year drying sound about right ? So at 65mm or 2.5 inches = 2.5 years ?? 
Am never quite sure on this one, was told about 3 months for structural timber


----------



## Calisdad (Jul 22, 2015)

Everything's relative. You're looked wet enough. 2.5 years sound like a long time but I'm not aware of your weather. We used to get lumber on jobsites we joked was 'pond dried'. It would spit at you when you sank a nail. I dropped a 110' sugar pine a couple of months ago that died this year. It was 32" of wood at the base and was already so dry the stump never even puddled a drop of sap.


----------



## Calisdad (Jul 22, 2015)

2 dogs I didn't 'garden' but I did shoot pigeons. That commute was only bearable because I had a street bike. Taking the San Clemente Dam down would be a great job for somebody.


----------



## Boon (Jul 22, 2015)

Calisdad said:


> Everything's relative. You're looked wet enough. 2.5 years sound like a long time but I'm not aware of your weather. We used to get lumber on jobsites we joked was 'pond dried'. It would spit at you when you sank a nail. I dropped a 110' sugar pine a couple of months ago that died this year. It was 32" of wood at the base and was already so dry the stump never even puddled a drop of sap.


that was a good fell, right between them trees., impressive


----------



## Calisdad (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks and sorry for hijacking your thread. I was trying to miss that small cedar but some upper branches had other ideas.
The stump is now a seat with a backrest and foot stool.


----------



## Boon (Jul 24, 2015)

Calisdad said:


> Thanks and sorry for hijacking your thread.



Nah its all good AS people posting what more could you ask for  

Stacked and covered now just need to change the cover as i think it will mould if not enough air flow plus its wnnter here and quiet moist


----------

